# Rear Bike Rack



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have the rear bike rack for their Tiguan?

https://parts.alexandriavw.com/p/Vo...ke-Carrier-Attachment/69551371/3CN071105.html

Is it removable? I’m curious to know when I don’t need it for weekend trips can it easily be removed in put in storage? I have a little one who got her first bike and she’d like to bring it to her grandparent’s house to ride with her older cousin. Between those trips I really don’t want to have the rack on the rear of the car. 



Sent while on the run


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it removable? Seriously? It fits into the trailer hitch socket...of course it is removable.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

I have this one. Super well made, easy to use, very secure. Installs, removes in about a minute. 
https://www.1up-usa.com/product-category/bike-racks/


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jimtunes said:


> I have this one. Super well made, easy to use, very secure. Installs, removes in about a minute.
> https://www.1up-usa.com/product-category/bike-racks/


Thank you! Will take a look. By chance do you have a pic of it on your Tiguan? 


Sent while on the run


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

A customer of mine purchased an Atlas with this installed. I was very impressed with the quality and functionality. It seems quite secure, yet easy to remove. 
Just be careful if you have a power hatch. I think it could scratch/mark, nothing extreme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Don't have much to add to the Tiguan and bike rack question but I'll vote on 1up's bike racks.

I've had mine for a few years and it's the best I've used... Will worth the money.

Edit: Added photo of rack on my FJ...fits many sized tire bikes (daughter's bike behind my fat bike).

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

chris__petrie said:


> A customer of mine purchased an Atlas with this installed. I was very impressed with the quality and functionality. It seems quite secure, yet easy to remove.
> Just be careful if you have a power hatch. I think it could scratch/mark, nothing extreme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the Thule sold by VW?



Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Don't have much to add to the Tiguan and bike rack question but I'll vote on 1up's bike racks.
> 
> I've had mine for a few years and it's the best I've used... Will worth the money.
> 
> ...


That is wild looking 


Sent while on the run


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

1Up fan checking in. It will accommodate a kids bike with 16" tires. Best rack I've ever used.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone have the rear bike rack for their Tiguan?
> 
> https://parts.alexandriavw.com/p/Vo...ke-Carrier-Attachment/69551371/3CN071105.html
> 
> ...


First of all, do you have a hitch installed on the car?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, I would need that also


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

chris__petrie said:


> A...
> Just be careful if you have a power hatch. I think it could scratch/mark, nothing extreme.


Yep, inevitably someone will open the hatch while a rack is on.

One tip is to manually open the hatch so you can see where it would contact the rack. Then apply some velcro tape (the "hairy" side) to the rack in that area. That should be enough to prevent any damage.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

if you get a 1up single, it most likely won't go high enough when you fold up to interfere with the hatch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

We have Yakima Holdup 2" and can fold down so liftgate clears to open. Juat remember to turn off rear camera when in reverse so it doesn't try to stop you from backing up due to the rack.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Are you talking about the Thule sold by VW?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Yup! Dealer installed accessory. We also installed a rack & Cargo box. It looked awesome!


----------

